

Essentials of Programming Langauges - MIT Press. - socratees
http://www.scribd.com/doc/5396366/MIT-Press-Essentials-of-Programming-Languages-2nd-Edition

======
kylec
Is this legal?

Page 5:

    
    
        All rights reserved. No part of this book may be reproduced in any form by any electronic or
        mechanical means (including photocopying, recording, or information storage and retrieval)
        without permission in writing from the publisher.

~~~
apgwoz
I don't know for sure, but I quickly made use of Scribd's download feature!

~~~
kqr2
Quick thinking. The download button is now "javascript:void(0)"

~~~
apgwoz
I can send it to you if you want. My email address is on this page
<http://apgwoz.com/about/>

------
sdp
I borrowed this from my school library, it goes through language constructs in
detail using Scheme. I would recommend it to anyone interested in programming
languages.

------
rsheridan6
This is the 2nd edition: there's a new edition out now.
[http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-Programming-Languages-
Danie...](http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-Programming-Languages-Daniel-
Friedman/dp/0262062798/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226754604&sr=8-1)

I have no idea what's changed.

